# Thanks for the tea!



## yuechu

Hello! 안녕하세요!

I have a student who buys me tea and I'd like to try and thank him in Korean.
Does anyone know how to say "Thanks for the tea" in Korean? (it is a cup of tea, not a container of tea leaves, etc)
Thanks!


----------



## Elnath

simply saying 차 잘 마실께요. would suffice.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks so much for your help, Elnath!


----------



## yuechu

I just looked it up in the dictionary. Does it literally mean "I'll drink good tea"? (that's what Google Translate translates it as. Just want to make sure I understand its meaning!)


----------



## Elnath

actually, the literal way of reading it is "I will drink it well",  "잘" here is used as an adverb for the verb "drink".


----------



## cherine

Would a teacher really say 마실께요 to his student? Shouldn't it be 마실께?


----------



## soleilcouchant

cherine said:


> Would a teacher really say 마실께요 to his student? Shouldn't it be 마실께?


You see, since we have no clue at all over whether this student is younger than the teacher, I guess it is safe to go with "요" . If the student is older than the teacher, it will be considered quite rude to go without it. Always better safe than sorry.


----------



## soleilcouchant

The simplest and easiest way I believe, to show your appreciation would be "차 고마워요"
Just "고마워요(고마워)" will still do enough if you are in casual relationship with this student you are talking about.

(However to be exact, 고마워요 actually does not carry that much politeness than "감사합니다" or "고맙습니다", and this one(고마워/고마워요) often suitably apply to situations where :
1) the person you are talking to is _someone you barely know_ but at the same time when _he(she) is younger than you_.
2) the person and yourself are in the _same social status_(colleague, co-worker, same age etc.)  _but when you two still have some distance_ and thus requiring you to choose polite words
*well, there should probably be something more but unfortunately this is all I can come up with at the moment, sorry*)

So such situation as you want to sound a little bit polite to him, if at all, even though he is younger than you, I'd say go with "차 고마워요(with a smile perhaps? )"

Hope this helped


----------



## cherine

Thanks for the clarification, Soleilchouchant. I didn't know that a teacher would still use jeondimmal (sorry for the strange spelling) with an older student.


----------

